# Anyone truly unhappy with 721?



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

now before I get deluged let me qualify the question to exclude people with complaints of one-off hardware defects, DOAs and people that think it is too expensive.

I am asking in terms of basic operation...does it pretty much do what it is advertised to do (not counting USB ports) and is it at LEAST as stable as the 501 platform is finally.

I have had the 501/301 combo since day one and consider myself fortunate that my 501 has been nearly flawless. Some of the horror stories had me worried.  I am looking at DishDepot's $629 deal which will give me everything I need except the 30' of RG-6 that I will need to run. I am sending the 301 in for $30 credit, moving 501 to where the 301 was and replacing the 501 with the 721.
I really wanted to wait for the 522, mostly because I did not need the internet promise of the 721, as well as it's expense. But damn...Thursday nights are killing me!!!:lol: 

assuming I am willing to pay the $599 can anyone, other than the aforementioned, give me a really good reason NOT to do this?
I am not considering D* at all, so my current option is this, or stand pat for now.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Your other consideration - what LNB/switch situation do you have ?


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooper _
> *Your other consideration - what LNB/switch situation do you have ? *


Currently a TWIN on the main dish and I THINK a single dual on the 148 dish. These use 2 SW21's to feed the side sat to each current rcvr (single cable to a 501 and a 301).
My deal comes with 721 with remote and a new legacy QUAD LNBF. With this and the existing 2 SW21's I should get 110 and 119 to a 3 tuners and also be able to feed the side sat to both 721 tuners. Don't care if the 148 sat gets to the 501 or not.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Evan, those Thursday nights used to kill me as well.. I wouldn't wait for the 522, because It could be a year away. It's not like you need the 2nd output, since you already have a 501 for another TV. I would say about 97% of the time I love it, and then there is the occasion where it screws something up and you miss CSI. There are some bugs, I'm sure you've read them all. But the dual tuner with PIP is great. Also I needed some RG-6, some connectors, and a grounding block and dish depot sent me all of that, which made things even easier. That is also a great deal $629, my friend got the same package for $650 about 2 months ago..


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

alright already - pulling the trigger
pulling...pulling....PULLED!!
thanks Bill, I needed that.

actually I was going to do this anyway - just wanted to make sure there were not dozens of NO DON'T DO IT's flooding in.
Doing all the install myself just like last time - should be a breeze. Only 30' Rg-6 needed for the 2nd tuner.

should have it Tuesday


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Sounds like you've thought this through - (now if only I could talk MY wife into this  )

Good luck !


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

Scooper, have her call my wife...lol


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

or have her call mine...
I was describing the 721 to her and she's like "yeah, OK, if that's what you want". Then I mention dual tuners...now I think she would kill me if I didn't get it.
Looking at HiDef RPTV and thinking I have her pretty well convinced of the benefits and that a 57" would fit the room nicely (I didn't feel the need to push and it WILL fit very well). So we go out and look and after about 10 minutes she says "That 57" aint gonna work in our room...the 65" is the way to go" LOL
Several of my friends have had my wife talk to theirs...and she now no longer answers to Tina...they call her Crowbar!!
Seems she can wedge more A/V technology into ANYONE's home.
gawd I love her!!!


----------

